# do baby bearded dragons eat veg or just adults?



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

i am geting a baby bd and was wondering if the baby will eat greens?


----------



## Hai1988 (Oct 17, 2009)

yeh babys will eat veggies they may not be very interested at first but if introduced early they are more likely to eat them when they are adults when they need them most


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Mine dont seem to . I put a fresh bowl in twice a day with something different like dandilions, rocket lettuce, water cress, curly kale , curly cabbage , carrot, apple , grape strawberrys ,and the only thing they will eat is butternut squash .I havent tried them on peas yet.. they got more food in the fridge than we have , but the buggers will only eat crickets and locusts which they go mad for.


----------



## shaggy (Nov 4, 2009)

Welsh dragon said:


> Mine dont seem to . I put a fresh bowl in twice a day with something different like dandilions, rocket lettuce, water cress, curly kale , curly cabbage , carrot, apple , grape strawberrys ,and the only thing they will eat is butternut squash .I havent tried them on peas yet.. they got more food in the fridge than we have , but the buggers will only eat crickets and locusts which they go mad for.


mine does the same even tried putting mealies in to make the veg move but dont seem interested in it just eats the mealies


----------



## jarvis and charlie (Mar 27, 2009)

ours loves lambs lettuce ,watercress ,rocket but not arsed with cabbage of any type


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

shaggy said:


> mine does the same even tried putting mealies in to make the veg move but dont seem interested in it just eats the mealies


Thats exactly like mine shaggy , I have even tried dangling some greens in front of them with small tongs . but they not interested . I am throwing out dried up bowls of greens , such a waste but I Just keep hoping that one day they will give it a try.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Mine do here is a link to my babys eating veg that i posted on youtube *My baby beardies eating veg*


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats great DD , I wish mine were like that , do you feed them live crickets and locusts as well ?


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> Mine do here is a link to my babys eating veg that i posted on youtube *My baby beardies eating veg*


Bloody hell, I wish my new one was that eager lol! He will only take it out of my hand atm.. working on getting him to take it out of his bowl!


But yeah SAM BOW your baby will eat veggies.. normally when you turn your back lol. Don't cut out the live food though just to make him/her eat it.. it will all come in good time!


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Ours love cress; and seem to enjoy hunt the mealworms in the cress as well 

As said, if they are introduced early they are more likely to eat it when they are big!


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

My understanding is that baby bearded dragons need as much crickets as they can get. They tend to eat very little veg. if any. On the other hand some say their babies love veg. My adults won't touch the stuff. I'm told not to worry about this.
If you offer veg. make sure it's the right sort. make sure they get plenty of crickets though, because they grow fast. Dust crickets daily with calcium. Except, if I am right about the time intervals, once or twice a week with a vitamin supplement that does not contain D3. They should get D3 from a UV tube. If I am incorrect in anyway then someone might dispute this. 
That's my understanding though.


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Welsh dragon said:


> Thats great DD , I wish mine were like that , do you feed them live crickets and locusts as well ?


Yes mine get a mixture of livefoods, like roaches, locusts, and crickets with a waxworm each every 2 weeks or so for eating their greens Lol my adults gets locusts and roaches mostly with the female getting the odd pinkie and waxworm :2thumb:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Another tip is , I let their viv warm up for a few hours in the morning first then ill put in the veg, after an hour or so 2 then they get livefood. If they get used to livefood only they can become fussy lol, so with veg in first where they are hungry they nibble on that like an appitiser :no1:


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

thats exactly what i do, Tho mine will only eat spring greens, lambs lettuce and watercress. Iv spent a bloody fortune on all sorts of fruit and veg for them but the buggers arent interested :devil: Although in fairness, one of them will take a bit of strawberry or peach once in a blue moon !!


----------



## GeorgeA2k10 (Sep 7, 2009)

I dont see any harm in it. Its probably best to introduce them to it when they are younger incase it turns out like my 2 year old female and is fussy ( She will only eat it by hand )


----------

